# Phone cooling options



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Do you have the wireless charging option in the Premier? When the CC is on, it circulates air around the pocket in the console.

Yeah, wireless charging makes my S8 pretty hot, even sitting on my nightstand.

That said, to take advantage of Android Auto or Carplay, you'll need the cable plugged into the phone to project directions onto the radio screen. I like that option much better than having the phone mount in our other car.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I am using a mount by Pro Clip that places my phone in front of a vent on my first gen. Looks like they have one for the second gen that is near a vent. 

https://www.proclipusa.com/vehicle/dashboard-mounts/5761-chevrolet-cruze/2017


----------



## diehardbattery (Aug 14, 2018)

mechguy78 said:


> I am using a mount by Pro Clip that places my phone in front of a vent on my first gen. Looks like they have one for the second gen that is near a vent.
> 
> https://www.proclipusa.com/vehicle/dashboard-mounts/5761-chevrolet-cruze/2017


That link says it's only for the sedan. I have a Premier Hatchback...


----------



## diehardbattery (Aug 14, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Do you have the wireless charging option in the Premier? When the CC is on, it circulates air around the pocket in the console.
> 
> Yeah, wireless charging makes my S8 pretty hot, even sitting on my nightstand.
> 
> That said, to take advantage of Android Auto or Carplay, you'll need the cable plugged into the phone to project directions onto the radio screen. I like that option much better than having the phone mount in our other car.


I have a Note 8 and an iPhone X. Neither works properly on wireless charging. I don't want to use Android Auto because it has a very weak charge. I still lose battery even though I lose it slower than normal. But that's not ideal either.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

When traveling, I sometimes find it necessary to build a "sun shield" for my phone to prevent solar heating. I don't use wireless charging, so I can't comment on that angle.


----------



## diehardbattery (Aug 14, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> When traveling, I sometimes find it necessary to build a "sun shield" for my phone to prevent solar heating. I don't use wireless charging, so I can't comment on that angle.


The funny thing is, if I use cable charging, it's fine. Ideally I want to be able to use Android Auto (which requires USB but with a very weak charging strength) but also with a fast wireless charger. It is possible to do by using MTP mode instead of charging only at least on my Note 8.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

AA has a slow charge but it's still enough to keep the phone up. As long as the cable is good. 

I haven't noticed a drain anyways. 

I personally don't care if it charges. I"m more content that it doesn't drain. But with today's longer lasting batteries and operating systems. Not that big of deal as it is.


----------



## kered (Jun 16, 2018)

I was using a wireless charger with my iPhone X before I got my 17 Cruze with CarPlay and had a similar concern that you mention. The best non-wireless charging mount I've found to work with the vertical air vents is this: 

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZLPJ10Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Since I've been using that mount I've had no complaints. Have you tried using a different cable? The wired connection for my iPhone does about the same as the crappy 5W brick Apple shipped with it. If your screen is off on your Note 8 then it should still charge slowly but not drain, so you may want to look at a better cable if you're using one that isn't as high quality. Anker makes some good cables that are reasonably priced or check out monoprice.com for some good cables.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

For anyone that owns a Samsung phone with the quick charge aka fast charge I found that none of the charge pads that I have come across support this feature.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

kered said:


> I was using a wireless charger with my iPhone X before I got my 17 Cruze with CarPlay and had a similar concern that you mention. The best non-wireless charging mount I've found to work with the vertical air vents is this:
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZLPJ10Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Since I've been using that mount I've had no complaints. Have you tried using a different cable? The wired connection for my iPhone does about the same as the crappy 5W brick Apple shipped with it. If your screen is off on your Note 8 then it should still charge slowly but not drain, so you may want to look at a better cable if you're using one that isn't as high quality. Anker makes some good cables that are reasonably priced or check out monoprice.com for some good cables.


CAbles don't matter when it comes to charging. It's the charger itself that matters. If you're using 1 amps. Don't expect a fast charge. Use 2.4 amps and now you're charging. 
All kinds of cables brag about fast charging. But they can't charge any faster then what the charger puts out. So they're really no better then cheaper cables. As the cheaper cables will charge just as fast. 

It's all in the charger.

I use 2 amp chargers and whatever cables i can find at the stores when i need replacements.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

snowwy66 said:


> CAbles don't matter when it comes to charging. It's the charger itself that matters. If you're using 1 amps. Don't expect a fast charge. Use 2.4 amps and now you're charging.
> All kinds of cables brag about fast charging. But they can't charge any faster then what the charger puts out. So they're really no better then cheaper cables. As the cheaper cables will charge just as fast.
> 
> It's all in the charger.
> ...


I've had plenty of cheap cables refuse to fast charge my S8. One of the pickiest phones I've ever had when it comes to charging, and I thought iPhones were picky. 

Now it seems to refuse to "fast charge" whatsoever despite even using genuine Samsung cables and charger. Won't even do it with the wireless charge pad.

Not sure if the other poster was saying charge pads for cars or just the regular ones that sit on a table, but I have found the latter that fast charge just fine. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> I've had plenty of cheap cables refuse to fast charge my S8. One of the pickiest phones I've ever had when it comes to charging, and I thought iPhones were picky.
> 
> Now it seems to refuse to "fast charge" whatsoever despite even using genuine Samsung cables and charger. Won't even do it with the wireless charge pad.
> 
> ...


I never had a problem with my s8. Wish they weren't so darn expensive to repair though. Bought the note9. It's slow to charge. But I think it might have something to do with the case. 

Hoping someone comes out with a wireless charging extended battery case soon. Preferably slim. Had one on a previous samsung but hated how thick it was and it wasn't wireless. 

I hate how bigger each new samsung gets. I'd stick with the j3 if it was just as nice spec wise.


----------



## kered (Jun 16, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> CAbles don't matter when it comes to charging. It's the charger itself that matters. If you're using 1 amps. Don't expect a fast charge. Use 2.4 amps and now you're charging.
> All kinds of cables brag about fast charging. But they can't charge any faster then what the charger puts out. So they're really no better then cheaper cables. As the cheaper cables will charge just as fast.
> 
> It's all in the charger.
> ...


Cables do matter, especially when it comes to USB type C. Not all cables are created equal, so if you use that overpriced piece of crap from a gas station you'll notice a major difference from what ships with your device. The output from the car is probably only 500 mA-1A which is why it charges slowly. If you're using Android Auto or CarPlay then your phone shouldn't die if you turn the display off. 

Back to the point of the post though, I haven't found any wireless chargers for a car that comes with a fan to help cool the device. I have 2 of these type of Qi chargers that I use, and they make a major difference by extracting heat from the phone. Honestly the heat isn't a big deal because the phone heats up charging with a wire as well. The heat you're feeling is most likely from the charging coils, which a charger with a fan can help alleviate.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

kered said:


> Cables do matter, especially when it comes to USB type C. Not all cables are created equal, so if you use that overpriced piece of crap from a gas station you'll notice a major difference from what ships with your device. The output from the car is probably only 500 mA-1A which is why it charges slowly. If you're using Android Auto or CarPlay then your phone shouldn't die if you turn the display off.
> 
> Back to the point of the post though, I haven't found any wireless chargers for a car that comes with a fan to help cool the device. I have 2 of these type of Qi chargers that I use, and they make a major difference by extracting heat from the phone. Honestly the heat isn't a big deal because the phone heats up charging with a wire as well. The heat you're feeling is most likely from the charging coils, which a charger with a fan can help alleviate.


I use those overpriced peice of craps all the time. NO DIFFERENCE between stock cable. $5.99 and they last me just as long as teh stock cables. Charges just as good and data transfers just as good. 

Now if i buy the wide braided cables. The connections last longer on those. 

AA automatically goes dark on the phone.


----------

